# Reading > Forum Book Club >  March Reading Poll

## Scheherazade

Please vote for the book you would like to read in March by February 28th. We are starting the poll a little earlier as the nomination thread is already closed and, with 10 nominations, it might take a little longer to select a winner  :Smile:  You can find information about the books here:

*Cat's Cradle* by Kurt Vonnegut *http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/AS...763524-8745611*

*The Thin Man* by Dashell Hammet *http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/AS...763524-8745611*

*A Room With A View*  by E.M. Forster *http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/AS...763524-8745611*

*In Cold Blood*  by Truman Capote *http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/AS...763524-8745611*

*Orlando* by Virginia Woolf *http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/AS...763524-8745611*

*Little Women*  by Louisa May Alcott *http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/AS...763524-8745611*

*The House of Mirth*  by Edith Wharton *http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...glance&s=books*

*The Underground City*  by Jules Verne *http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...glance&s=books*

*Breakfast of Champions*  by Kurt Vonnegut *http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/AS...763524-8745611*

*Atonement* by Ian Mcewan *http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/AS...763524-8745611*

----------


## Stanislaw

Looks like Breakfast o champions be winning!  :Wink:

----------


## Taliesin

Well, it looks like it's a tie between Vonnegut and Vonnegut.

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Yes, my nomination is in the poll!

----------


## Bongitybongbong

Breakfast is winning.. Yeah!!!

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Hmm, actually Breakfast of Champions sounds really awesome.

----------


## Jay

Noooo, no Breakfast, ORLANDO is cool  :Wink:  hehehe
*edit* whoops... is our book mod going to be able to cope with Virginia Woolf in case _Orlando_ wins?  :Tongue:  Go Orlando, go go *giggles*

----------


## papayahed

doh, Can I take my vote back? I voted for the thin man but I just finished it. Damn my impetuousness.

----------


## mono

> Noooo, no Breakfast, ORLANDO is cool  hehehe
> *edit* whoops... is our book mod going to be able to cope with Virginia Woolf in case _Orlando_ wins?  Go Orlando, go go *giggles*


Go _Orlando_! 
I know, I know, I first thought of nominating _A Room with a View_, but, no offense to E.M. Forster, Virginia Woolf sounds better; I feel a traitor to myself, but . . oh well (he-he).
Go _Orlando_!

----------


## odin2

The Underground city is number two! Go Jules Verne!!

----------


## Bongitybongbong

Breakfast is still ahead.

----------


## Jay

No, it isn't  :Tongue: . _Orlando_ is going to win, sure is, forget about _Breakfast_, it's oooonly _Orlando_...  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 
*edit*
No way Mono, you're no traitor  :Biggrin: , you can still nominate _Room with a view_ next month... *does the math*... April *giggles some more*

----------


## subterranean

People do vote but please, * do read and discuss it also*

----------


## Scheherazade

Maybe we should introduce a smiley/sad face and shiny sticker rewarding scheme, Sub!  :Wink:  Works miracles with children! And of course KitKats to those who actually read the whole book...  :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

> Maybe we should introduce a smiley/sad face and shiny sticker rewarding scheme, Sub!  Works miracles with children! And of course KitKats to those actually read the whole book...



Always the teacher, scher.....

----------


## Scheherazade

*hangs head*
I know... guilty as charged... can't help it...

----------


## Bongitybongbong

Well it's good that you're the mod then.

----------


## subterranean

Hey I can do that too...giving stickers and chocolate bars...I'm a part time volunteer ya konw.. :Biggrin: ...
By the way Schery, I've been thinking.................Nah, forget it!!

----------


## Scheherazade

*does as she is bid and erases everything from her memory*

----------


## subterranean

Wait..wait...not everything..I mean, if you forgot about everything completely, who would take care this beautiful bookclub forum...

----------


## odin2

Orlando,Breakfast of Champions and The Underground City are in a three way tie!!

----------


## Jay

But Orlando is going to win  :Wink: 
Hey, I wanna a sticker! *does a brat, yells all over the place* I waaaaant a stickeeeeer!!!

----------


## subterranean

Err.....here are your stickers... you spoiled fussy gal  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  Now Shut UP!!!!  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: 

*put shiny gliterring stickers all over Jay's body*

----------


## Scheherazade

Hey, stickers are for those who read the books!!! No freebies!

----------


## Jay

Shush, you're just jealous I got loootsa stickers and you none  :Biggrin:

----------


## odin2

Big babies..Lol  :Wink:

----------


## Jay

Wonder which side of the coin will get the Breakfast... what about the edge?  :Tongue: 
 :Angel: 
HEY, big babies? Yeah sure yabetcha  :Wink:

----------


## Bongitybongbong

No Orlando will get the edge.

----------


## Sitaram

A certain pen pal has suggested that I come here.

=====

We has found the enemy, and they is us - Pogo

----------


## odin2

welcome sitram to the book club

----------


## Stanislaw

common, whats life without a little breakfast???

----------


## papayahed

I know it used to be easy, but I can't figure it out now: How do I see who voted for which book?? - nevermind!  :Goof:   :Idea:

----------


## Jay

http://www.online-literature.com/for...lts&pollid=106
shhh, I didn't tell you  :Tongue: 
*edit* now that Scher didn't get what I mean I had to find out by myself, lol
*edit 2* whoops... well, people who haven't voted yet and don't want to know who voted for what and what are the results... DON'T click that link

----------


## shortysweetp

i am already in the process of reading "Little Women" but my husband just bought "Slaughterhouse-Five" so I will read that next along with "Madame Bovary". "Breakfast of Champions" is one of my husband's favorites, so I would like to read it. I also wanted to add that this is my first time on the website and I love it. I find it hard to actually find other people who appreciate literature as much as I do.

----------


## Jay

Hey Shorty, welcome  :Wave: , I'm sure you're gonna enjoy it here, they are all crazy here... me being the only exception of course  :Tongue:  (as if  :Tongue: )
*silently goes grrrr*  :Biggrin:  lol
Anyone, two votes for _Orlando_ needed!!!  :Angel:

----------


## Stanislaw

Ahh welcome, and thanks fer your support! Breakfast is an awesome choice...

better than a long haired elf any day...  :Biggrin:  (joke, I am not that ignorant!  :Biggrin:  )

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Why is this poll so dead?

----------


## Jay

What do you mean by 'dead'? As far as I can tell, this poll's the only one to get 10 nominations or so many votes, but then I haven't been active in the book club till about a few weeks ago.

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

By dead I mean that the leader of the poll has 4 frickin votes, 4! And the main poster in the forum has John Cena on his avatar. 'Nuf said.

----------


## moriyah

hoping mine (as in the one I voted for) wins! So far its tied...I wont say which one I chose tho...  :Wink:

----------


## Scheherazade

This poll is open till February 28th so there is enough time for others to vote as well.

Meanwhile, please let's keep the language of the Forum and comments on other members' choices and tastes within the boundaries of common courtesy.

----------


## amuse

who's ahead, btw? i'm going to be very nice and not vote (therefore can't find out on my own); i haven't the time to read for fun.

----------


## Jay

Breakfast's winning *pouts*... you sure you don't wanna vote? For Orlando maybe?  :Biggrin:  lol, kidding  :Smile:

----------


## amuse

maybe for mr. bloom.  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  virginia's o will have to wait for my vote. 'twould be so unfair... :Tongue:

----------


## Jay

Why unfair, she's not winning *pouts*  :Biggrin:

----------


## amuse

but i don't know that! can't see results till i've voted. what if you get tons of your friends to vote for her and they think it's an lotr remake cuz you say orlando and then she wins and no one reads?


lol, teehee  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Jay

lol, grrrrr, meanie! And btw, there's a linky, I think it says 'view the results', and NO, Orlando (no, NOT Bloom, lol) is NOT winning, and hey, I don't even know if I'd get to read Breakfast *IF*  :Wink:  it wins, ahem, lol.

----------


## baddad

.....Kurt Vonnegut.........

Wish to see a liberal American view of reality, want too see truth through eyes lacking capitalist blinders, want to see a warped/fantasy but truthful view of the world.....???

"guide us from above, it just ain't the same, chemical bombs form above, where is the love.....??"

----------


## Bongitybongbong

Breakfast is winning...ha.

----------


## Jay

It can still change *pouts and cheers for Orlando*  :Biggrin:

----------


## Bongitybongbong

Yeah you're right.

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Well, I hope that Breakfast... wins because I just picked up a copy of it. But only because Atonement wasnt there.  :Frown:

----------


## Stanislaw

Comrad  :Biggrin:  breakfast is worth reading, it is pretty awesome.

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Comrade, eh?

----------


## Scheherazade

It is surprising that there are 2 Vonnegut books in the Poll and I hadn't even heard of his name till the nominations. Which is why I like the Book Club;gives us a chance to read the books we wouldn't normally choose ourselves.  :Nod:

----------


## Jay

I still don't like Breakfast, hope Orlando wins *keeps pouting and prods people to vote for Orlando*

----------


## Scheherazade

I didn't expect this poll to be this close!

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

> It is surprising that there are 2 Vonnegut books in the Poll and I hadn't even heard of his name till the nominations. Which is why I like the Book Club;gives us a chance to read the books we wouldn't normally choose ourselves.



That's exactly how I was too, I had never heard of Kurt Vonnegut before, so I Google'd his name, and found some really cool articles he wrote that appeared on In These Times (one of which I put in the GL forum). I am currently reading Breakfast of Champions, and it rules.

----------


## Scheherazade

What will you read in March then if it wins the poll??

----------


## Stanislaw

> What will you read in March then if it wins the poll??


read it again...it is that cool.  :Nod:

----------


## Scheherazade

> read it again...it is that cool.


Haha! Now that is good propaganda!  :Biggrin:

----------


## subterranean

Sleepless Schery  :Wink:

----------


## shortysweetp

i went to buy breakfast of champions b/c my husband wants it too b/c he loves vonnegut ok anyway it was 14.00 or 7.50 depending on how big the book at walden books. went on amazon.com, not going back there to buy unless just buying one or two books. We had picked out 11 that we wanted. ok i'm rambling i need to sleep. goodnight

----------


## Stanislaw

> Haha! Now that is good propaganda!


ahh the best propoganda is the truth!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

Ever considered a career in advertisement, Stan?  :Wink:

----------


## Stanislaw

of course not...  :Biggrin:

----------


## mister_noel_y2k

this is the first poll i'll be taking part in because i've only just joined and i have to say that though i've heard of Vonnegut i haven't read any of his stuff so i voted for breakfast of champions. 6 for breakfast, 4 for orlando. 

GO BREAKFAST!!!!!!!!!  :Banana:

----------


## mister_noel_y2k

for all vonnegut fans who can get bbc2, theres an interview with the author on thursday the 10th february at 7pm and then again repeated at 11.20 pm, on "the culture show".  :Banana:

----------


## Jay

*glares at mister noel* You think your bananas will win Breakfast a reading? Well, they actually might but braibing the voters is not allowed... officially  :Biggrin: 
Welcome  :Wave: .

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

For me, Breakfast wouldnt have lasted a months reading, I read it in about 4 days.

----------


## Jay

That's not the point here  :Smile:

----------


## mister_noel_y2k

:Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

I know it's not the point, but some due asked what I'm going to read in March now. Plus, I wasnt reading anything so I decided to get a new book, one that is highly regarded here.

----------


## Scheherazade

Just checked the local library's website;they have the leading book! YAY!  :Biggrin:  They even have a video! Which I will watch after reading it, hopefully. Anyone knew about the movie? http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120618/

----------


## Scheherazade

Just one vote between the two leading books;we will have a tie this month, me thinks!

----------


## Stanislaw

It is possible!, what would happen then???

----------


## Scheherazade

Then, we will flip a coin!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Stanislaw

A coin, now isn't that a little old school???
Anyways, I can only hope that the best man, er.. book win!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jay

I thought teh pirate cap'n would like the coin idea, should have said Scher'd be flipping a doubloon, arrr.

Hey, go Orlando  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: , yey  :Tongue:

----------


## Scheherazade

Seems like Jay's cheering is working!  :Biggrin:

----------


## mister_noel_y2k

oooooo isnt this exciting?  :Banana:

----------


## Jester

one question, stan who's that on your avatar?

----------


## Stanislaw

> one question, stan who's that on your avatar?


Red Green 

Oy, Vey!!! Looks like breakfast be fallin behind: Common everyone and vote!!!

----------


## Jay

Yes, people, vote! For ORLANDO  :Biggrin:

----------


## Stanislaw

Common lets go for breakfast!!!

----------


## Scheherazade

It is almost dinner time here!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Stanislaw

:FRlol:  I just finished breakfast here! (real breakfast, er, not the book!)  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

You are -7 GMT (9 am for you right now?) ?

----------


## Stanislaw

yup, that be the time!

----------


## Jester

i saw that show once, hilarious!

----------


## Scheherazade

Last week of voting and we still have a tie!  :Eek2:

----------


## mono

Jeepers creepers, what happens if the tie stays until the end, Scher?

----------


## Scheherazade

Whoever offers most KitKats wins the poll  :Wink:

----------


## Jester

okay then, ill give you hundreds of kit kaks... .... .... dont know who to vote for though, dont mind really!

----------


## mono

I will give additional hundreds of Kit Kats for Virginia Woolf's _Orlando_.

----------


## Jay

:Wink:  I will let you sleep more if the coin accidentally choses Orlando  :Angel:

----------


## Scheherazade

Please note that this poll closes on Monday, 28th! (And still there is a tie! :nailbitingsmilie: )

----------


## Jay

hehehe, don't forget where your KitKat supply resides  :Wink: 
 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

Last 3 days of voting...

----------


## Scheherazade

Going once...

----------


## Jay

You can't go going, Orlando seems to need a back up  :Biggrin: 
Orlando anyone?  :Tongue:

----------


## Scheherazade

You need to do better than that, Jay! Seems like people are voting for other books!  :Biggrin:  
This is really getting interesting!

----------


## Jay

They're voting for othet books out of principle as I seem to be hollering ORLANDO quite a lot, so they might just think 'wtf, she keeps ranting Orlando everywhere, so I will not just to shut her up'  :Wink:

----------


## Scheherazade

Ah, opting for reverse pshychology now?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jay

GRRRR, SHUSH you  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## baddad

Well.......my computer screen must have some sort of malfunction at the junction because when I check the poll I see no tie, I see Vonnegut (yay!) leading by one vote . So what am I missing??

----------


## Jay

You're not missing anything, I am  :Wink: , TWO VOTES  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## baddad

hmmm......humour.......interesting..............

----------


## Scheherazade

Going twice...

----------


## Scheherazade

:Eek2: 
'Orlando' is ahead? 
And yesterday, I reserved my copy of 'Breakfast' at the library!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Jay

YEEEES  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 

Though I've got Breakfast reserved as well, lol.




> hmmm......humour.......interesting..............


 :Eek2:  something wrong with humour? (j/k  :Tongue: )

----------


## Stanislaw

arghhh!!!!!!

Common, brekafast friends, we can't let some pointy-ear win can we... (veiled refrences to the lotr movie  :Biggrin:  )

----------


## Scheherazade

OK, folks! The poll is closed! 'Orlando' it is for March! Get your copies ready asap!  :Biggrin:

----------


## amuse

how did that happen?

----------


## Stanislaw

blarg, we been mutineed!!

----------


## Scheherazade

See what happens when you leave polls unattended, Stan!  :Wink:

----------

